# Useless Billy is folding pizza boxes with one arm and loves it #305.



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Bam can't get a pizza in a bag. And Hills can count.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Fuzzy I think this is your best one.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

yet yet yet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Best one was about my hunting buddy.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

bbl going outside to enjoy the evening.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

My 2nd best


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

we went from 304 to 204??????


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> we went from 304 to 204??????



please read sig line.......

lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Hills post then leaves. He maybe a fake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Is hmom3 and hills the same person. I have never seen them at the same time?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

hold down the fort fuzzy I'm out for awhile.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey bbl


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Is hmom3 and hills the same person. I have never seen them at the same time?



lols......

now weez got 304 part too 2 tu


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 14, 2015)

im startin ta think fuzzy might not fold as many boxes as he says


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Radio.   Active


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I went to sleep in 304, it was real comfortable in there.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey hey hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thread # changed to 305.
Turkey breast thawing out and some jasmine rice and green beans to round out the meal.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Been a rough day...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Mind is burnt out. Pizza boxes takes allot out mental stamina drain


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

hilsman said:


> we went from 304 to 204??????



305


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thread # changed to 305.
> Turkey breast thawing out and some jasmine rice and green beans to round out the meal.



So nds good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Y'all want to see crazy billy family YouTube cottonwood az walmart


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for straightening out Migs title Robert. Look like I am going to have to send him back to Thread starting school.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I got two full beers open


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I gotta go help LD find his truck.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 14, 2015)

Help is required MM.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

help is here


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> help is here



wait nevermind its jus Hankus


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Y'all want to see crazy billy family YouTube cottonwood az walmart



That is crazy..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Hollywood can't make that happen.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey! First post in here


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Hank done lit out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> Radio.   Active



Pizzas boxes that glow


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

I just had a Billy in here wif the worse credit I've ever seen. He blamed everything on Obama. I bet he had $500 of scratch off's (not winners)  in his car.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Block party at walmarks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I just had a Billy in here wif the worse credit I've ever seen. He blamed everything on Obama. I bet he had $500 of scratch off's (not winners)  in his car.



Lols,  you never know who has money and who don't. And who has credit and who don't.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus why do you drank and why you roll smoke why do live out the songs that you wrote


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

K is ok


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

So m-7 did I get the loan, I need to buy more scratch offs.
Thank Billy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Migs over in the PF stirring things up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

My political varies by the wind


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Can I get a loan to buy some scratch offs.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

90 days same as scratch offs


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> So m-7 did I get the loan, I need to buy more scratch offs.
> Thank Billy



We're still working on it K. Can you get a co signer and some cash?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I cashed in my 401k to buy lotto tickets


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

I won 2 dollars and a free soda


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Man, that was some good fried turkey nuggets!
I'm ready to chase another turkey bird!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lols,  you never know who has money and who don't. And who has credit and who don't.



That's a fact but I did have my suspicions about this one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Hammer done went to MCcanada fer turkey nuggets


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's a fact but I did have my suspicions about this one.



I used to smile and just get them in the office. Let the numbers fall as they may.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Now I fold boxes. Fuzz grew out and potential buyers avoided me like hunch back of dawgdame.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

How often do you people that pay cash for a vehicle 9⅜Mag


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

We need an eyerecon to stir thangs up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> How often do you people that pay cash for a vehicle 9⅜Mag



You people? Very racist statement p!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 14, 2015)

I cut grass in the rain.  I didn't get crab legs tho


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Y'all seen that Mexican feller fishhook. Th


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

The headless fish catcher?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Just scratched 5, onedolla tickets an won..... got a dolla ticket and another free ticket. Purdy gud hu...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

K's hunting license is very popular, it is on it's 3rd printing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Gotta feed the beast, Bo$$.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> How often do you people that pay cash for a vehicle 9⅜Mag



My guess would be @ 20%


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Wutz so hard about killin a curkey, they run or walk an can fly right to ya when you call them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't blame you K, them licenses aint cheap.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Y'all seen that Mexican feller fishhook. Th



You ment to say Guatemalan.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I stole mine, wut % does that?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You ment to say Guatemalan.



South of mexico man is alive! Where you been?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Scatch feed has whent up two. Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

I been here, there and everywhere,but aint accomplished nothing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Fishdove been useless


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Just came a real frog floater thru here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2015)

Boss honkey 7mag and fish hook are up for an award


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Boss honkey 7mag and fish hook are up for an award



All OABA's on hold til Bigs and me get the paperwork straightened out.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

I was real sorry last week.My wife went out of town and left me here all alone.I only worked two days and fish four straight.I got my lunch and supper from the dollar general.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

They have not signed the contract on automatic with draws for club dues yet. MM. New policy goes in effect 4-15-2015.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

The last bookkeeper left things in a mess. We were throwing away $1750 a week on her salary.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

& wut bo$$ also said.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The last bookkeeper left things in a mess. We were throwing away $1750 a week on her salary.



She sure could carry so hotwangs & beer, I liked your idea of hiring that Hooters Girl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The last bookkeeper left things in a mess. We were throwing away $1750 a week on her salary.



She must have been the one that stole all the pretzels, peanuts, chips, cokes, and candy bars out of the Mod lounge.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

BmW is brangen back icecream !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

I finally got a decent meal tonight.Roast,potatoes, broccoli,mac & cheese,the real mac&cheese too. I'm too lazy to cook.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Got spoon in hand.

Typo fixed- MOD


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> She must have been the one that stole all the pretzels, peanuts, chips, cokes, and candy bars out of the Mod lounge.



My wife is not a thief uh, I mean the last club bookkeeper never stole anything from us.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

poof poof is here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

AHhh , I new that hooters girl look familar.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Pnut, hows things in South Georgia today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Pnut, hows things in South Georgia today?



I can answer that:
Muggy, rain, sun, cloudy, rain, thunder, muggy, cloudy rain...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I can answer that:
> Muggy, rain, sun, cloudy, rain, thunder, muggy, cloudy rain...



Sounds like here except the sun.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I just had a Billy in here wif the worse credit I've ever seen. He blamed everything on Obama. I bet he had $500 of scratch off's (not winners)  in his car.



I can't believe you would post bout me


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like here except the sun.



It doesn't stay out long.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Summer time here already, bo$$!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Who has a turkey tagI can get from them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Skipped rite over sprang.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Turkey slayer is back!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I have had plans to fish for bout 5 days in a row, but the rain has spoiled that. Had a friend that caught a bunch of smallmouth in the river, right before the rains started.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Summer time here already, bo$$!



Benji and Tim headed this way Sunday to hunt Turkey.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Fuzzy workin at Big Box sounds like a demotion. I mean if he got to make production foldin the same number of big boxes as littler ones.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Watchin Regular show with lil nut.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I can't believe you would post bout me



I'm sorry we couldn't get things worked out with the banks for you Gut. Every bank we submitted your loan application to just laughed. One bank wanted us to hold you there so they could come repo the truck in your avatar


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I just spent $45 on my inkum taxes. That was just to buy printer ink cartridges to run off a copy of 1040EZ.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Benji and Tim headed this way Sunday to hunt Turkey.



Good deal! Hope they have good weather. When can I come?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope it gets in the mail tomorrow. Mail runs at 3 PM. If I get up at noon I'll have plenty of time.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrappy has a date with the tax man.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Good deal! Hope they have good weather. When can I come?



Whenever you want to.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

I think my pizza was packed in a box billy folded.It was inside out


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Who has a turkey tagI can get from them.


I thought you was gonna call one in for me this weekend? 


KyDawg said:


> Benji and Tim headed this way Sunday to hunt Turkey.


Tell them i said "HI and good luck!" 


peanutman04 said:


> Watchin Regular show with lil nut.



Watching the season premiere of Deadliest Catch. I wonder if they'll catch any crab this year.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 14, 2015)

I am the chosen one I eat I grind I do it all it's my time to make it happen eat boys let's go turn up to the max it is in the air let's go oh snapppp ol duck duck goose lookin fool you got me ya know it's been a minuet but I'm just swinging in the forest saw me a kangaroo eating poptarts just remember IT MY TIME GET OUT THE WAY LET ME OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Little League Grandson knocked a home run this evening. Started off as a clean base hit, then 5 errors later he streaked across the plate.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Nobody let rockdale buck out


----------



## Hankus (Apr 14, 2015)

anybody think I don't need a '50 Dodge Coronet


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Scrappy has a date with the tax man.



We dated, married, and now divorced since I ain't got nothing left. He leaves me alone now. I'm still on his "familiar" list and serve as a another notch in his horn rimmed glasses.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Everybody needs a 50 ft car


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Tax mans nothing but a user


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> anybody think I don't need a '50 Dodge Coronet



I don't. Old car, can't find parts, probably have to have that lead additive for the gas, and not enough room for the chickens in the back seat. Better stick with the truck.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Little League Grandson knocked a home run this evening. Started off as a clean base hit, then 5 errors later he streaked across the plate.



That's great Scraps


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

heigh


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

hot lips forgave me


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

showed me why white bass never froze are best fish ever


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

cleaned my plate instead of my clock


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

perfect golden crust


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

cooked the aeegs too


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

perfect


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> My guess would be @ 20%



That's waaaaay more then I would have guessed.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

So, JB JR's team decided to try and get the game in tonight.....and, JR got put in in the last inning, to play 3rd base 

Boy hasn't played infield since he was 8, and hasn't played 3rd since t-ball.  HAs only caught since then, occasional inning in the outfield.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

I would tear up a piece of fresh white bass rite now!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

white bass should be protected speeshys


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyway, he got to bat, first pitch fouled straight back, just under a good fastball.  Great cut.....he was locked in.  Then, lightning, and game gets called. 

Only the boy's 3rd at-bat all season and it gets cut short cause of lightning.....


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

sorry jb the fish are doing great


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> white bass should be protected speeshys



I do my best to put them on the endangered list.  Serious damage dun to Toona's population.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> sorry jb the fish are doing great



You fish tonight?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

that's one strike and ur out right there


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Last few rounds of whites I've caught I have kept some unfrozen and cooked em.......that's some seriously good fish.

Got some hybrids for the grill, soon.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

Tough luck for jb Jr.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

i worked late then mrs mtr had feesh on the drain plates when i walked in. these ones tasted like shrimp


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> that's one strike and ur out right there



Unofficial at-bat.  But, he seriously looked right, just under an 80 mph fastball first swing, pitcher wasn't going to put another one at his belt, he had kept the ball at the knees on other batters all night.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

any fish you can cook before it's frozen is at its best


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm sorry we couldn't get things worked out with the banks for you Gut. Every bank we submitted your loan application to just laughed. One bank wanted us to hold you there so they could come repo the truck in your avatar



They've been tryin to catch me for two weeks. They'll get this truck when they pry my cold dead fingers off the steering wheel


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)

...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Agreed, MTR, but, I keep too many.  Gotsta freeze em or they will go bad before I eat em all.

I'm a Billy when it comes to keepin' fishes.  We don't buy much meat in the JB household.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

Good news for JR is his batting average is still .500.  1 for 2 on the season.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 14, 2015)

in the other thread i was going to post pics of the chiles toreados from the local place

habanero , jalapeno, and banana on grilled onions


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

That looks good!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 14, 2015)

Booyah!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Tp+?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bout my bedtime! CYL!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2015)

LAter p'nut


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Night Pnut. Come see me sometime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Pnut and K could bring them big long campers up here and we could have a Billy Party/Turkey hunt on the red river.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Could do some catfish and smallmouth fishing too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds goot. How many tags go we get. (not that we can count)


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

Could go to the WW & drank.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

I got three shells left, all brown.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Sounds goot. How many tags go we get. (not that we can count)



We would get one and make as many copies as we need. We would put Billy McDurlleson on the one we get.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I got three shells left, all brown.



What did you do with the black ones i gave you? 
By the way, is that camper with the mice open again this weekend?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

hope so it don't have a lock on it. if its not open how would the meeces get out. lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

i'm brangen a rifle an shotgun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

i'm brangen meeces shots.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> i'm brangen meeces shots.


I can't get 'em no more in 22. All I want in 12 ga but it messes up the kitchen too bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy be tough on the mice, hate to see what he would do to a full grown mouse.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope my boy don't get the bighead and think he'll get five errors on the next hit. But for now, just be happy I tell myself.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy be tough on the mice, hate to see what he would do to a full grown mouse.


 I get Fur Fish and Game magazine and have learned how to snare the big ones.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Only time they wake me up is when they scamper up the woodpile by the fireplace and cause them to bounce and roll across the floor.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I get shakey nervous setting a mouse trap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 14, 2015)

U kan do it scapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't mind setting it and holding it. Its putting it on the floor is what I dread.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I get shakey nervous setting a mouse trap.



I hate setting a mouse trap. But the old fashioned ones are still the best ones I have found. The wife puts glue traps in the basement. I end up out on the road next to the garden shaking my hand with a glue trap and a dead mouse stuck to it. People come by and wave at me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2015)

I got to head to bed. Gota broken heart to fix in the morning.
Night all.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I hate setting a mouse trap. But the old fashioned ones are still the best ones I have found. The wife puts glue traps in the basement. I end up out on the road next to the garden shaking my hand with a glue trap and a dead mouse stuck to it. People come by and wave at me.



Lol!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I got a walk behind tiller you can drive with one hand like they advertise. It got to smoking so bad you got to walk on one side or the other or it will smoke you to death. I get about a thousand feet out of it before it fouls a plug.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

No big deal. I keep a plug wrench and a fingernail file in my pocket.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

I need to borrow my neighbors tiller to till up my garden in the next couple weeks. I usually don't put my maters and peppers out until the end of April


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

I need to get someone to come do it for me. Gotta have hernia surgery in two weeks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I get my garden turned and tilled with a tractor and use a tiller to keep the weeds at bay.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> U kan do it scapy.



I scared that trap gonna go flop in my hand. I don't handle flops well you know.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

I had to make my wife tote the cooler full of reebs out to the beach last week. I kept telling her " don't worry, it'll be a lot lighter when we leave".


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I ran over a mouse trap with my tiller one day.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

The armadillo story is all over the news now. It's old news to us but I keep Loling


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I need to get someone to come do it for me. Gotta have hernia surgery in two weeks



I'll do it and furnish the gass. You gotta furnish the oil.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'll do it and furnish the gass. You gotta furnish the oil.



Come on. I got reebs too


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 14, 2015)

Good night gents


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Night Mark.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I get my garden turned and tilled with a tractor and use a tiller to keep the weeds at bay.


 I start off that way too. But I am chinchy on fertilizer. So I lay off rows and sling fertilizer down them.  So I use the tiller to plow it in and freshen it up to plant. All told, it's a good many trips Plus+


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Plus+ I saved some left over pea seed, not peas I made but the extra seed from last year. And they are not doing good. They are aggravating the deer about not coming up too good.


----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

mattech said:


>


That's zackley the way I am if I figured out how post pics.  Ya'll can thank your Lucky Stars.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Wonder if that is a real web site Matt. I need to check it out.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

No store around here ever heard of cream peas and the look at me like I am the dumb one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I order my peas for Moultrie. They aint never heard of no peas up here but purple hulls. I like purple hulls, but I like Mississippi Creams better.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

And Cream 40's


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't care much for English peas.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I met a woman one night and introduced myself and said I was from near Savannah. She said she was from Man hatten and looked at me like I was stupid. Where is Savannah? she axed?., and I said, I know where Man haten is.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Man Hatin flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

You ever drink a Man Hatin Scrapy?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't care much for English peas.


 Little green buckshots is what I call them. I even tell the China Dragon folk to keep them out of my pork fwied wice and shwimp with lobster sauce. It takes quite a while to dig them out yourself.

I wonder some times what "lobster sauce" is. ??? But I always bin to chicken to ask.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You ever drink a Man Hatin Scrapy?


 Yes, but I recognized it early on.  I do more entertainin than I let on sometimes. We enjoyed it though.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Drank one Man Hatin and didn't do any thing for me. I would rather had a Salty Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Or Makers right out of the bottle.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

Discombobulated= havin your spit trash can on your left side rather than your right. But I been workin on a spring starter on a rototiller.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

You got a rear tine or front tine?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Or Makers right out of the bottle.


 Did that at a party. Went to couch lonely and woke up with a man Hater. I got twisted around at sun up and got my feet on the floor and just sat there. I said outloud, mostly to myself, "Dang, I need a shower". She drawled, "Me too".   She got the water right though.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You got a rear tine or front tine?


 I got a rear tine. Was a cadilac in its day. Now it smokes and caughs but chugs right along.Sometimes.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I keep threatenin to put a Jap motor on it and it straightens up and does right for a while.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 14, 2015)

I could probly get by with half the HP . I gyarden in sandy loam.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

Some times I lay off rows with a loggin chain hooked where the depth control bar is . It laughs at me doin that but chain  drags a pretty good seed furor. I still got to step side to side. Which side? bees my main questin.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2015)

right side


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hankus said:


> right side


 I'm a flopper, can't you tell? Ain't worth a dime for a nickel dependin on the silver content. LOL


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

I must go to my beddie bye time , for I must get up by noon and surrender a goodly portion of my free day to file their taxes on me.


I shall comply.

Yassah , Maussah!!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that Percy died. I think I'll just go on to bed now and weep awhile.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

Life is short, including us Southern boys. Just live it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

Taxes are like knats and skeeters. Just tolerate it. You don't need bleeding since inkum tax came out. Gnats and skeeters will suck you dry before the IRS circles overhead.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Good job scrappy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

Morning from box land.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning from box land.



Congrats!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

My neighbor was cutting grass in the rain on Sunday.........Epic fail,one it was raining,two it was Sunday.I think he's sinclair2


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

Hope the billys ax right today.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Where?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Where flop. Woohoo


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Booyah!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mernin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Gobblers are gobblin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hay folks


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Mornin gobbler hunters & gobbler killas & useles ones.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Getten blood taken this mornin, they want to see if its DNA that makes me a slayer of the winged gobblin mostas


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Wut makes em come to me.... sratch feed... maybe Maybe not.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon says. Mornin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Goot mornin


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

lftt !


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Just gotta e-mail from "Turkey Thugs" wantin to video me hunten & callen & shooten & make a video game wid me as one of the hunters you chose to use. I bet p-nut gets a e-mail also. BkW is also on the list.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Big time bozs


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mornin', lftc


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Churkey cuggen 101


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

BkW is lookin goot in her nake boots & daisy duke jorts dis mornin.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW is lookin goot in her nake boots & daisy duke jorts dis mornin.



Hey now ! Pics?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Real suthrn folks love them sum heat.  The harder the jeeob, the more the heat, the more suthrn a fella gets to be.
> 
> That's jus tha way it is 'round hera folks.



Yea but I'm tired of it come about August. Start thinking of huntin deers. Not fun sweating in a tree


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

I like wimens summa time attire


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

morning driveby from da big house!
Not liking the extended forecast for this weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

bama must be off dis weekend


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Man that was a lot of reading to catch up!!! Mornin errbody!!! Migs, Is busy foldin boxes I see..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup.. Must be..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

weather man flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

Took me darn near 2 hours to get to work this morning.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yea but I'm tired of it come about August. Start thinking of huntin deers. Not fun sweating in a tree



August is my least favorite month.  I've gotten to where I don't enjoy bow hunting in September that much, and bow season opener used to be my favorite day of the year.....I'd start a countdown at 100 days till....nowadays I'm happy to let somebody else chase em those first few weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Took me darn near 2 hours to get to work this morning.



took 5 minutes, max.  Told ya.  souf Ga is betta than yankee land


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> took 5 minutes, max.  Told ya.  souf Ga is betta than yankee land



And I won't argue the point. 

My boy finishes HS in 3 years.  I will re-assess my situation at that time.   Surely there's some place somewhere other than here that needs accountants.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> August is my least favorite month.  I've gotten to where I don't enjoy bow hunting in September that much, and bow season opener used to be my favorite day of the year.....I'd start a countdown at 100 days till....nowadays I'm happy to let somebody else chase em those first few weeks.



Me too!  I may get out there in Sept for a couple hrs in the morning but not in the evening.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> And I won't argue the point.
> 
> My boy finishes HS in 3 years.  I will re-assess my situation at that time.   Surely there's some place somewhere other than here that needs accountants.



THe money may or may not be as good here but i can assure you the stress lvl, number of people and speed of life is better down here.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THe money may or may not be as good here but i can assure you the stress lvl, number of people and speed of life is better down here.



....I also will have full pension bennies at 50 yrs old if I stay put.  If I retired from this job then, I could "double dip" the next 10 years at another job in any location of my choosing.  That type of long-term security is hard to walk away from .  I'll be 50 in 14 years.......that's kind-a when I plan to make my move.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

I've already dun 17 years in the big city, and a lifetime in the suburbs......I can hang in there a little while longer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Cant say id walk away from that either.
Where you from originally JB?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where you from originally JB?



I was born in PA.  Moved to GA around 7 yrs old.  I still live in the general area that I grew up in, Paulding County, and commute to Atlanta for work.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

morning y'all gonna be another hot one hera


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mornin' Karen


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I want some coffee, brb


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Murnin


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey cousin


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I've already dun 17 years in the big city, and a lifetime in the suburbs......I can hang in there a little while longer.



17 years a long time. But, I don't blame you either. There are some great firms in our area that are well known and very highly regarded.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

how everyone iz this morning?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm wet. Very wet. I work outside every day. This rain is killin profits. The only good thing is they can't pour concrete I this weather so hopfully I don't get to far behind


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Gully washer hera at werk


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Sposta ta werk on food plots dis weekend.......


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

don't look like that will happen


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

rainy flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes it is. You work in conyers hils?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like the billy hunt might be a wet won


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey  all


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Mornin krun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

good morning.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yes it is. You work in conyers hils?



yea. where sigman turns into salem rd


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

What i miss since five yesterday??


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Not much mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

do what???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

MT has himself a club?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Rainy day.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

That wal mart brawl is mind boggling.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Almost as much as the cop running over the perp.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

walmart brawl?  where dat? I musta missed it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> walmart brawl?  where dat? I musta missed it?



There was some peeps at walmart bad mouthing golden corral, i fixed that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

you show em whats up mud.  you the man


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

I Had to back Billy's pnut trailer full of pnuts on his goose neck. Never heard of such.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

ben ben = exbert trailor backer uppperer


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Oooooooops?????


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

benben????


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

otree?????


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

1984????


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

You should charge him extra.. Nutnut


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Mud????


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stolt it^^


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

too late


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Stolt it^^



stolt it goot too two tu


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pnut a very talented individual


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thsnks.. Hils


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

hE SHOULD NOW PULL HIS TRUCK ON A 53' FLATBED, BENBEN.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

cAPS LOC STILL ON.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Caps loc off.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Google Arizona walmart brawl, h_f_h. Well worth your 10 minutes. Cra-Cra!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

awesome


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> hE SHOULD NOW PULL HIS TRUCK ON A 53' FLATBED, BENBEN.



Billy enjoys excessive trailering


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Why is TP yelling
we can hera ya fine TP


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

bunch of ghost's in h era


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yall been busy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nut great parking job


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

when is the billy hunt?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

probably this weekend I think


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Y'all have fun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

take lots of pic's


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I want to see yall having fun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

turkey flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

gobble gobble.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

That Pnut can sho nuff back a trailer up... Or maybe drive a forklift.. Either way great job man!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

benben is a bad dude.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

I have been told by numerous people, that I am the worst Boat or trailer backer they have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Stuff sposed to go forward not backards.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

honk honk


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Stuff sposed to go forward not backards.



Yep.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Stuff sposed to go forward not backards.



They call me sidewinder at the boat ramp


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have been told by numerous people, that I am the worst Boat or trailer backer they have ever laid eyes on.



Meant to quote this un^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Welp, just got the word. Should be letting this Billy sign a contract on my house tomaro. Then I clip on my tool belt and start building the house on the farm....It's been a long time coming.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

oops1 said:


> They call me sidewinder at the boat ramp



Well you would do fine at the Ocmulgee river landing in Ben hill then. You gotta jackknife it in like a BO$$....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Several years back I was trying to get a bale of hay in a small barn. I ended up jacked knifed with the hay dolly on one side of my truck and the barn on the other. I had to climb out the window.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sup Honkey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Well you would do fine at the Ocmulgee river landing in Ben hill then. You gotta jackknife it in like a BO$$....



I prefer the wide ramps... I use the whole thing.  Not a fan of the ones with lanes


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Several years back I was trying to get a bale of hay in a small barn. I ended up jacked knifed with the hay dolly on one side of my truck and the barn on the other. I had to climb out the window.



LOL. I got a 9 bale hauler I got a corner post stuck between the 2 tires on the passenger side 1 day. Still haven't figured out how I did that. It was loaded too!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Several years back I was trying to get a bale of hay in a small barn. I ended up jacked knifed with the hay dolly on one side of my truck and the barn on the other. I had to climb out the window.



Them short tongued trailers are the worst.. I eat up the guy across from mines yard tryin to get my four wheeler trailer backed in.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Y'all buncha no trailer backers.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats on selling the hizzouse, honkey.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I had to cut the post off with a chainsaw and then fix the fence back after moving hay all day.. No fun, No fun at all. I think billy got in the truck whilst I wasn't looking.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Congrats on selling the hizzouse, honkey.



Well my lady wants to start buying stuff for a house that has no foundation yet. I have had it under contract 2 times prior. I ain't excited till I gets da check.. But thanks TP.. Oh and hows the 71's comin?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Honkey, seriously, I don't believe I'da told that on here.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

lols


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

hay


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Well my lady wants to start buying stuff for a house that has no foundation yet. I have had it under contract 2 times prior. I ain't excited till I gets da check.. But thanks TP.. Oh and hows the 71's comin?



Just got to move the hitch and they'll be done. I rollt the tars and corn was flying out the bottom.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

carp


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Flyin corn flop!^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey, seriously, I don't believe I'da told that on here.



AHHH. What's the worst that can happen? I haven't even been censored today!!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry bout ruining your flop party, Hilsman.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

gobble gobble pew pew


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Just got to move the hitch and they'll be done. I rollt the tars and corn was flying out the bottom.



Stolen flops are the bestest.. That's great Tp. Love those 71's...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Lunch time.. BBL


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Dang it! Just found out I need a new ac unit in house. Not good.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Old one has lasted 19 years so can't complain too much


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Just paid to have a huge oak tree taken down and a new deck on house to. On top of that, I gotta have hernia surgery in two weeks....Oh well. It is what it is


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Gonna set up a go fund me account


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

goot ideer


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lolin at the no backers!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

poor failman, cant steal a flop tuday


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Lolin at the no backers!



Very hurtful


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor failman, cant steal a flop tuday



He's been a tad oft


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

sardines in mustard sauce for lunch...man they good


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

sup HFH and nut


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

sup 7 mag


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

dead in hera


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

pew pew pew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

hils?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

wow @ the walmart video...


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

who's going turkey hunting?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram callin himself out


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry bout the AC m7.   Every time the AC guy comes to my house he tells me mine is gonna die any day now......he been saying that for 3 years.  As long as it blows cold Im keepin' the one I got.  19 years is a lot for one of those things, Im thinkin' you got your money's worth.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

dats funny Krun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

It works!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> who's going turkey hunting?



That's funny.....how does it make noise?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

The blue billy labels make me lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

need a video kayrun


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cuzzin Karan gots the useles Billy merchandise market cornered


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Really thinking on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

That is neat KRun. The empty meds bottle is kinda sad though.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

There's one made with a straw too!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

what the...thats crazy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Doesn't have to be a medical bottle
you can get others.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That is neat KRun. The empty meds bottle is kinda sad though.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kinda neat hey Nitram?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I gots the instructions on use printed
out too!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

take a little time to get
used to it to make it work.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

yello


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

setup


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

cluck cluck flop


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

falp


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

y did I emen try


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Kool kurkey kall krun


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gonna be awesome if somebody kills a turkey with that thang.......


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Hate to hear about the ac 7⅜mag


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

I can back a trailer like boss, I use to back up the '53 footers when I worked at the tire warehouse. I used the yard truck and would move them for one door to a different door, or just move them to the yard.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> falp



Just stop... It's very hard to watch


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Not a great day, I had to billy rig a processor fan on a heat sink, I should a took a picture, y'all would be proud. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

It fixed it though. That's what counts.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

That will be two products for the Billy store and KRun made em both.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

good job MT


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

KRun pretty sharp at making stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

I aint never made nothing cool like that. Well I did catch a June bug one time and tied him on a string and made me a toy, when I was little.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

thats nice bo$$


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

krun=turkey whisper


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


>



Seem awful complicated to me.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Krun is the Mcguiver of Billy turkey hunting and fishing!


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

<â‚¬¥°=>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

awesome


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

awesome flops


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

It didnt work


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

The non funny guy got the flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

KinnieMack is back!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

See ya TP..lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

MT = jealous


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Lolin at the no backers!



I agree them nonbackin billy's is useless..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

smh-ing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just researcher I don't know nothing 
bout no turkey's.LOL


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

I know quack had something to do with this.


http://m.ajc.com/news/news/georgia-mom-accused-of-hosting-teen-party-with-pot/nktn6/


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> I know quack had something to do with this.
> 
> 
> http://m.ajc.com/news/news/georgia-mom-accused-of-hosting-teen-party-with-pot/nktn6/



 She thought it was supposed to be anonymous


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> I know quack had something to do with this.
> 
> 
> http://m.ajc.com/news/news/georgia-mom-accused-of-hosting-teen-party-with-pot/nktn6/


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> I know quack had something to do with this.
> 
> 
> http://m.ajc.com/news/news/georgia-mom-accused-of-hosting-teen-party-with-pot/nktn6/



aint that in fuzzys neck a da woods????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> I know quack had something to do with this.
> 
> 
> http://m.ajc.com/news/news/georgia-mom-accused-of-hosting-teen-party-with-pot/nktn6/



dang......sounds like a fun gal


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Was awakened by someone....... LOL...Poor kid.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Billy just come by axin fer cheekun wang bones.  Says he gonna make some jake calls


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> aint that in fuzzys neck a da woods????



I was thankin the same thing..LOL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

fuzzy's mama??


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

omg-ing


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> dang......sounds like a fun gal



Yes, yes she does.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wish Ida gotta invite


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nows


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I feel cheated when I think about my childhood...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I feel cheated when I think about my childhood...



no kidding


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

That ain't the whole story. The one posted in the Augusta Chronical yesterday was 10x more awesomer! Not sure how it got posted but it got pulled a short time later.lol


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

No kidding X infinity.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

That's down there in migs hood. He may know her.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't imagine it bein much mo betta


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, it was, oops. It really was.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

I miss all the good spend the night parties


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Oh, it was, oops. It really was.



please share with the class


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes please share.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I killed the Billy thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just seen the pic of the mom


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

This is some good mudracing weather, plenty of mud.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just seen the pic of the mom



i would tell her hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

i bet she knows what it means


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

dang


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

cray cray


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Mom is hot.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I shared and mattech logged off. What's that about?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

where'd everybody go?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

weird


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

helloo?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

I know you are in here TPaaahhh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram in da house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

hey martin


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 15, 2015)

Bushmaster all tricked out for 8 grand in swap and sale area !!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Bushmaster all tricked out for 8 grand in swap and sale area !!



That's a deal!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Oh, it was, oops. It really was.



You ain't Neva told a lie... Good lawd.. Lol-ing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Bushmaster all tricked out for 8 grand in swap and sale area !!



Can't beat that!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2015)

Errybody done runnoft to the party......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I was looking at the now famous Mom from Mig's neighborhood!! That's insane!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

oops1 said:


> You ain't Neva told a lie... Good lawd.. Lol-ing


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I was looking at the now famous Mom from Mig's neighborhood!! That's insane!!!



She is a hottie


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

crae crae hottie


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> crae crae hottie



that's da best kind


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

just don't let them know where you live


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

or work


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

or real name for that matter


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> that's da best kind



Just for a lil while


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wonder how many times a friend of mine got a phone call from Crae crae girl that looked up his number trying to track him down.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

y'all all cra cra.LOL


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey cra cra's


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

krun & I tink alike.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Homo3 is Crae crae


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

So is quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Leroy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

homotree


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

flp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

i wish my friends had cool moms like that..  Or even a hot mom...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I ain't crae crae, I use a bar name.. Something Like Justin Credible....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wish my friends had cool moms like that..  Or even a hot mom...



I agree, Most of my friends moms were already old when we was growin up. LOL. I hope none of them are on here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mine werent old, just not attractive..at all


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

All my Friends are old. The ones still alive have not died yet.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Knew a couple hot moms but their party's consisted of pizza and cupcakes.. Nuthin like her throw downs


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All my Friends are old. The ones still alive have not died yet.



What about the ones that you can see?


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I shared and mattech logged off. What's that about?



Sorry, had to be useful.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> What about the ones that you can see?



I don't see so well without my glasses.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Afternoon KRun.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Knew a couple hot moms but their party's consisted of pizza and cupcakes.. Nuthin like her throw downs



True DAT ooops, try DAT.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

You should be fishing today KRun. I would be if it wasn't raining again.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

What up?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

That party had it all


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That party had it all



Except for me...


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.tvguide.com/news/national-lampoons-vacation-reboot-photo-chevy-chase-beverly-dangelo/


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Migs text me and said not to come.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> http://www.tvguide.com/news/national-lampoons-vacation-reboot-photo-chevy-chase-beverly-dangelo/



love those movies


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Griswald aint getting no younger.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

looks like Ellen has some work done on her face


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nobody shared hawt mom pics wid me.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Nobody shared hawt mom pics wid me.



http://newstome.blog.ajc.com/2015/04/15/georgia-mom-jailed-after-naked-twister-party-with-daughter/


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

idda played twista wid her... hawt diggidy


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Whew


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would recommend being very careful with the thread direction.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I told y'all.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Noooooo....Nobody lissens to T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

benben is hera.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Everybody done scattered like a cuvey of quail


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

i'm keepin' an eye on this one


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

eye only got one eye


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Bo$$ is here though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm here and I am very careful


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sup red bammer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Honkey donkey!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Cch is here


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Clock says 420


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad I had to go be useful for a few minutes.. Blasted camera system...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Time for cold beer


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm here and I am very careful



Me too.. Me two


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Bout to make some salsa for some fish tacos


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Time for cold beer



Your killin me!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I went to the Pa in Laws birthday party yesterday evenin and drank all his beers.. I felt bad when we left. My wife said "Where were you the whole time? You ate and then I never saw ya" .... Silence ensued...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

What?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Tp?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

All Alone Flopper!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Careful


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I went to the Pa in Laws birthday party yesterday evenin and drank all his beers.. I felt bad when we left. My wife said "Where were you the whole time? You ate and then I never saw ya" .... Silence ensued...



Lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> Careful



MattTech, Is there anything to the gators on Sapelo? Someone told me they are everywhere. I'm takin my Kimber 45 and my Bow. I should be good with the hogs and a mean gator. As long as my laser grips are still on. LOL.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Also wondered if there was Turkeys on there. I'm meeting the Warden Friday morning I guess I can find out somethings from him. It was just on my mind.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Oooogaa Oooogaa


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Is everyone in time-out?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is everyone in time-out?



They are T


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is everyone in time-out?



I know man, They stink. Sometimes I feel like ya'll just sit back and watch folks type nonsense. It's a weird feelin...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I know he does..^^^ LOL, but that's his job.  I would not want it either. You do a fine job KYDawg.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Cold reeb numba won


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm on EW and Coke # 3....  still very careful though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I think


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

i just smoke 3 joints


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2015)

and two freebases


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Lost my train of thought.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just watched that walmarks fight.. That was very odd


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Must be my meds kicking in.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

It was, wasn't it, oops.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Very very odd. And I've watched it several times and it's still odd. I did learn the tall fat boy at the beginning was an outsider. I thought he was part of the family and then it was more odder.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It was, wasn't it, oops.



Had a hard time tellin who was who.. The nazi dude had me lol-in. I couldn't really pick out the gunshots


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

No No:





OmenHonkey said:


> MattTech, Is there anything to the gators on Sapelo? Someone told me they are everywhere. I'm takin my Kimber 45 and my Bow. I should be good with the hogs and a mean gator. As long as my laser grips are still on. LOL.



Personally, I would step foot on that island with some form of firearm, but I can be a coward. Lol I would be careful around any water, no mater how small. I don't think gators are out to get you, but they are there and in good numbers. Mark is a great guy and will help with anything you ask, and can probably tell you exactly where to go to kill a hog. Honestly, I would be catious if rattkesnakes, and the wild cows.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I watched it on the big screen at work and it was a lot better. I didn't know whether to lol or just semi-lol. Along about halfway one of the cops kicks the cop that is shot right in the head.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Look out


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Wild heifers are worse.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Like a boss.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't say I've ever seen sign of turkey.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I watched it on the big screen at work and it was a lot better. I didn't know whether to lol or just semi-lol. Along about halfway one of the cops kicks the cop that is shot right in the head.



I missed that part.. I'll have to re watch it


----------



## oops1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gotta be useful fur a spell.. Seed y'all later


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been to sapelo twice and ossabow once, i would say sapelo for deer and ossabow for hogs, but both have plenty of each.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Later y'all, keep in touch. See ya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 15, 2015)

LoL ...JK


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I watched it on the big screen at work and it was a lot better. I didn't know whether to lol or just semi-lol. Along about halfway one of the cops kicks the cop that is shot right in the head.



I saw that part. I think he was trying to kick the other dude and just missed. The guy kicked the cop pretty hard too!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've been to sapelo twice and ossabow once, i would say sapelo for deer and ossabow for hogs, but both have plenty of each.



Thanks for your input Mattech! Ya'll have a good evenin!! I'm Out!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

It's so crazy. Everyone is just running around hitting each other.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Later Honkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Wonder if a wild cow is more dangerous than an angry cow.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Are yall still talking
about the ww video?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Or do I need to read back again?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nitram what is EW


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Look on you tube for Moultrie Wal Mart. The had a good one down there a couple of years ago.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

hello anybody home?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I know what y'all waiting on.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's coming soon.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I see y'all almost got 
in trouble.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

But ya'll be billy's


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I gots to come up 
with a different version
of this turkey call
It's  hard to work.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Look on you tube for Moultrie Wal Mart. The had a good one down there a couple of years ago.



Walmart brings out the hoodrat.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I done ran everybody off.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

That one guy kept jumping in.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Bama


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

There's Billy's in every state including Arizona


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bama driving by


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

We changed the subject Bamer


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I posted great turkey calls


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Bama driving by


Naw, just sitting till the room quits spinning. They always print that warning about sniffing two part epoxy glue, but i didn't believe them.
Just finished gluing my wingbones together for two new calls. Give it overnight to dry and then i'll tie some thread around the joints for stability and decoration. 


mark-7mag said:


> We changed the subject Bamer


Good man.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Did you follow my video's?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Or you already knew about them.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got back from drivin in the drivin rain to keep IRS happy.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Was sorta a drive by


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if a wild cow is more dangerous than an angry cow.



I walked up on one of those wild long horn cows in the pitch black night the first time I went there. Luckily it was as scared as I was and took off, the whole ground shaked when it ran.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt=brave soul


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

bbl


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here comes the rain again....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm alive and y'all shouldn't make fun of my cousins


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

yello


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

gonna try


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

prolly wont get it


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

computer is slow


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

flap????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

Hills flops and goes


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Been a long wet day but I made it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

Wet fish hawk made it out like a fish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

Them pf  boys hurt my feelings


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Is that really your cuz Mm?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

I feel like a fish that's been caught,lipped,flung in the bottom of a boat and is now layin belly up on the deck  and dying.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

The world is a vampire, sent to drain


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

The world is a ses pool with a clogged drain.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The world is a ses pool with a clogged drain.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Sombody's havin a bad day in the fishin forum


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Rug roh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> Is that really your cuz Mm?



My half sisters cuz


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Them pf  boys hurt my feelings



They don't like floppin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

They don't like new ideas


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Hola


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

Holla


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Fished in the rain today


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Hooked up an Asian dude wid some bass to take home


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Migmack said:


> They don't like new ideas



They don't like anything.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey!



Whattup?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I was gonna make fish tacos tonight but the fish I pulled out of the freezer once thawed out had a funny color and smelled. I already made some mango salsa for it too. Luckily we had some frozen chicken fingers so I guess we're having chicken tacos.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

You driving by again, BAma


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm out time to go outside 
and enjoy the fresh air. Y'all be
good for Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Forecasts is calling for rain thru next week. Sorry guys, but i really want to chase turkeys this weekend. 
Got the wingbone trumpets drying and just pulled the skull out of the H2O2:


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Skull flop!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Well I was gonna make fish tacos tonight but the fish I pulled out of the freezer once thawed out had a funny color and smelled. I already made some mango salsa for it too. Luckily we had some frozen chicken fingers so I guess we're having chicken tacos.



We picked up taco's from El Maya. They do a better job anyway.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like Big Bird's post mortem.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Whatja do wid the ears?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm out time to go outside
> and enjoy the fresh air. Y'all be
> good for Bama



Sorry, Krun.
Thought i'd multi-quoted you but i guess i didn't. Have fun and don't get rained on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Whatja do wid the ears?



Dug them out with some hemostats, forceps, and tweezers. 
You don't realize how much work it is to totally remove all the soft stuff from bone. Took me about 3 hours but it was the first time i tried. Couldn't save the neck, i busted it up too good with the #5 shot.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Prolly work good for that Alabama Voodoo stuff that ya'll do .........


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Santeria (sp)?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Prolly work good for that Alabama Voodoo stuff that ya'll do .........



Actually, I'm gonna glue it on the plaque with the spurs, beard, and fan wall mount. I couldn't find my spent shotshell in the weeds and ivy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

1 of the best flop ever.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Santeria (sp)?



Isn't that the spanish fruit punch wine?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

That gobbler would be proud knowin how good you took care of him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

The preditor of turkey hunten.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> That gobbler would be proud knowin how good you took care of him.



I always treat them with the most respect. I dearly love those birds and value each and every one.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> That gobbler would be proud knowin how good you took care of him.



Bama thinkin of getting into undertaking?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Howdee ereyone workin here nice kurkey skull bamer


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Been workin no time to be useless with the boss around


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The preditor of turkey hunten.



I saved $75 doing the skull myself instead of getting the beetle guy to do it. I won't do it every time, but i just wanted to try something different.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bama thinkin of getting into undertaking?



Naw, i already work in surgery. This is easier since you don't have to put it back together and have it live afterwards.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Hooked up an Asian dude wid some bass to take home



Ooh he so happy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I saved $75 doing the skull myself instead of getting the beetle guy to do it. I won't do it every time, but i just wanted to try something different.


 How much would the beetles cost?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i already work in surgery. This is easier since you don't have to put it back together and have it live afterwards.



Sounds bloody


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Leave it up to a doc to disect a turkey. Looks good bammer


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Howdee ereyone workin here nice kurkey skull bamer



Thanks Bigs!
Hope to get another one.
Had some fried turkey for supper last night and it sure was most excellent! Took one of the breast to the landowner that let me kill him on his place. That's a guy i definitely want to keep happy!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> How much would the beetles cost?



Ummm.... I'd say $75


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Flap


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

My timin is oft taday


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Bammer. You make the wing bone call from the gobbler wings or one of K's hens?


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> How much would the beetles cost?


Have no idea. I just din't want to ship the skull off and wait 3 months to pay for it. 


Migmack said:


> Sounds bloody



Have you seen my work photo's on my profile page? Blood is kinda my thing.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> My timin is oft taday



You don't say. You goin to try the turkeys this weekend?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You don't say. You goin to try the turkeys this weekend?



Naw. That rain forecast got me stayin at da house


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Bammer. You make the wing bone call from the gobbler wings or one of K's hens?



My gobbler. I'd love to make a hen wingbone but have no idea how to get them legally.
May need to ask Billy. He's pretty good at "hard to acquire" items.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Is there any turkey farmers down you way. May be able to get some from them


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i already work in surgery. This is easier since you don't have to put it back together and have it live afterwards.


 I learn something new about undertakin every day.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Naw. That rain forecast got me stayin at da house



I'm supposed to be at my club this weekend for work and huntin. I wanted to make it to nitrams hunt. I think it all may be a wash out


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I'm supposed to be at my club this weekend for work and huntin. I wanted to make it to nitrams hunt. I think it all may be a wash out



Yea it ain't lookin good for the club. I was supposed to go Sunday and do some work but we went ahead and called it off


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

I taught k how ta flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Where do you work at HILS. We're framing a house off of old Salem rd


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

I kilt one in the rain Monday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I kilt one in the rain Monday.



I'm bringin' my rainsuit.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I did not know you were a perfusionimist, rh?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

I have 20ty shells left.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Where do you work at HILS. We're framing a house off of old Salem rd



About 4-5 miles from where old Salem and Salem rd meet. Not far off I20


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm bringin' my rainsuit.



I mostly use a umbrella. may use a jacket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I did not know you were a perfusionimist, rh?



Close enough. Yep, been bonafide since 1986.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

All brown ones?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> About 4-5 miles from where old Salem and Salem rd meet. Not far off I20



We ought to meet some time. I'll let you buy me lunch


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I mostly use a umbrella. may use a jacket.



I'll sit in BKW's box deer stand.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

God Bless ya for doing it, I don't think I could stomach cutting on folks and digging around in there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Bama gonna show you girls how to hunt


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Bama be old....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Or how bad , bad luck can be


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/psa-pa47-16-7-62x39-upper-w-bcg-and-charging-handle.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> God Bless ya for doing it, I don't think I could stomach cutting on folks and digging around in there.



Can't make them well again if you don't fix the problem.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Very awesome deal^^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> Red Bama be old....



I was thinking that but wouldn't saybit.  I was only 3 in 86


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Can any one buy those pats or do you have to have a FFL


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> Red Bama be old....



Better than the alternative.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> We ought to meet some time. I'll let you buy me lunch



Lols. We can do it. Just let me know a good day


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Can any one buy those pats or do you have to have a FFL



You can have an upper sent to your front door, the lower is the ffl part.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Y'all some young whippersnappers!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

For some reason I thought bammer was a black guy. No offense MR bammer. I got some bad info at some point


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Better than the alternative.



True DAT, didn't mean nothing by it, juat by pictures I've seen I guessed you a lot younger.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> All brown ones?


Only 3 browns, the rest are green ones & black ones


rhbama3 said:


> I'll sit in BKW's box deer stand.



That is the dry way to go.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Is today Tuesday?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Lols


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr big truck be gullable


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

I shot an AR of some kind last weekend chambered in 223. Is the 7.62 the same as 308  It was a sweet shooting gun


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> Is today Tuesday?



Yes. Tomorrow too 2 tu


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> For some reason I thought bammer was a black guy. No offense MR bammer. I got some bad info at some point



No problem. All you white guys look alike to me anyway.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I shot an AR of some kind last weekend chambered in 223. Is the 7.62 the same as 308  It was a sweet shooting gun



7.62 and .308 are the same diameter bullet.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Only 3 browns, the rest are green ones & black ones
> 
> 
> That is the dry way to go.



I can't use a mouth call and the wingbone trumpet is a close in call.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Bear season is going to happen in fla this year.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bear season is going to happen in fla this year.



I'm thinking about trying to hunt eglin afb if they open it up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

I try to keep my mouth calls dry, its hard to do when it rains.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I try to keep my mouth calls dry, its hard to do when it rains.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Ice bank mice elf


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll just hunt my backyard if I want a bear.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mr big truck be gullable



Not usually. Sometimes it's hard to tell when yall are serious and when your not. Must be a billy thing


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

For Biggs birthday.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Bama be white. I seems a pic of him one time.  He was cuddling with a dead turkey in that pic too


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Lols. We can do it. Just let me know a good day


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 15, 2015)

I ain't got no type I ain't interested in fame the time is now on eveything I'm just a young pup lookin for a home u know just lookin for the spotlight  I found that hill and rolled down saw some little bug and ate it wow it was hottttttt I think I'm a baller swish I'm balling type of baller u know what I'm saying I'm about to go order a taco from subway and go I'm my ford and drive about a minuet down the road and it won't go any where cause that  ford is JUNK u got me yo? I feel like going to the ball with my girl but she being mean so I'm just gonna be hood and hang with the homies ya know I feel like this ain't my place y'all want me to leave nahhh I'm staying cuz I'm the greatest of all time I am the one but wait I ain't about It I think I mightn't just hide the big stage might not be for me oh wait I just Hurd a gobbling gobbler it was loud so I'm going hunting for bucket mouth bass caught me a fish and fed it the a bald eagle Cuz that's just who I am I am here so y'all listen this is the time THE DEER LIMIT AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 15, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I ain't got no type I ain't interested in fame the time is now on eveything I'm just a young pup lookin for a home u know just lookin for the spotlight  I found that hill and rolled down saw some little bug and ate it wow it was hottttttt I think I'm a baller swish I'm balling type of baller u know what I'm saying I'm about to go order a taco from subway and go I'm my ford and drive about a minuet down the road and it won't go any where cause that  ford is JUNK u got me yo? I feel like going to the ball with my girl but she being mean so I'm just gonna be hood and hang with the homies ya know I feel like this ain't my place y'all want me to leave nahhh I'm staying cuz I'm the greatest of all time I am the one but wait I ain't about It I think I mightn't just hide the big stage might not be for me oh wait I just Hurd a gobbling gobbler it was loud so I'm going hunting for bucket mouth bass caught me a fish and fed it the a bald eagle Cuz that's just who I am I am here so y'all listen this is the time THE DEER LIMIT AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME!!!



You don't say


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Robert is whiter than white, He makes TP look like a Nigerian.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'll just hunt my backyard if I want a bear.


What would you do with a bear? Just one of those animals i have no interest in killing.


Rockdale Buck said:


> I ain't got no type I ain't interested in fame the time is now on eveything I'm just a young pup lookin for a home u know just lookin for the spotlight  I found that hill and rolled down saw some little bug and ate it wow it was hottttttt I think I'm a baller swish I'm balling type of baller u know what I'm saying I'm about to go order a taco from subway and go I'm my ford and drive about a minuet down the road and it won't go any where cause that  ford is JUNK u got me yo? I feel like going to the ball with my girl but she being mean so I'm just gonna be hood and hang with the homies ya know I feel like this ain't my place y'all want me to leave nahhh I'm staying cuz I'm the greatest of all time I am the one but wait I ain't about It I think I mightn't just hide the big stage might not be for me oh wait I just Hurd a gobbling gobbler it was loud so I'm going hunting for bucket mouth bass caught me a fish and fed it the a bald eagle Cuz that's just who I am I am here so y'all listen this is the time THE DEER LIMIT AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME!!!



You might want to cut back on the espresso.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm only 1/2 Nigerian.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

U don't say. LOLs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Dems too many words to read in da billy thread


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I ain't got no type I ain't interested in fame the time is now on eveything I'm just a young pup lookin for a home u know just lookin for the spotlight  I found that hill and rolled down saw some little bug and ate it wow it was hottttttt I think I'm a baller swish I'm balling type of baller u know what I'm saying I'm about to go order a taco from subway and go I'm my ford and drive about a minuet down the road and it won't go any where cause that  ford is JUNK u got me yo? I feel like going to the ball with my girl but she being mean so I'm just gonna be hood and hang with the homies ya know I feel like this ain't my place y'all want me to leave nahhh I'm staying cuz I'm the greatest of all time I am the one but wait I ain't about It I think I mightn't just hide the big stage might not be for me oh wait I just Hurd a gobbling gobbler it was loud so I'm going hunting for bucket mouth bass caught me a fish and fed it the a bald eagle Cuz that's just who I am I am here so y'all listen this is the time THE DEER LIMIT AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME!!!



Werd!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm only 1/2 Nigerian.



Which half.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm only 1/2 Nigerian.



You don't send spam e-mails do you?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Busy tonite.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

K- tell me Happy Birfday...............


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

What is spam e mail ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy birffyday dave...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 15, 2015)

Bama not a fan of spam?,,I thunk that was the state meat of alerbama


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks K I knew you would remember.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

How ol U iz dave+


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

Its rainin


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

85 or 58 I don't know-------bi-polar  or dyslesick?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

Krun knows.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I ain't got no type I ain't interested in fame the time is now on eveything I'm just a young pup lookin for a home u know just lookin for the spotlight  I found that hill and rolled down saw some little bug and ate it wow it was hottttttt I think I'm a baller swish I'm balling type of baller u know what I'm saying I'm about to go order a taco from subway and go I'm my ford and drive about a minuet down the road and it won't go any where cause that  ford is JUNK u got me yo? I feel like going to the ball with my girl but she being mean so I'm just gonna be hood and hang with the homies ya know I feel like this ain't my place y'all want me to leave nahhh I'm staying cuz I'm the greatest of all time I am the one but wait I ain't about It I think I mightn't just hide the big stage might not be for me oh wait I just Hurd a gobbling gobbler it was loud so I'm going hunting for bucket mouth bass caught me a fish and fed it the a bald eagle Cuz that's just who I am I am here so y'all listen this is the time THE DEER LIMIT AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME!!!



So subway has crab legs and tacos now? Dannnnng..


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

I think rock buck is lonely. He might be my neighbor


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> So subway has crab legs and tacos now? Dannnnng..



Where you been matt. It's become a fine dining spot....... For the billy folks


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I think rock buck is lonely. He might be my neighbor


 I think Rock Buck from W Virginny or Tenn. I used to be on a coondog forum and nobody ever used a period. Runnon sentences were the hillBilly thing.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

I like Runnon sentences I can read them faster


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Rock must be an old hippie. I understood every word he said.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2015)

They's still some good likker boys ova in Harris county, they real close lip though............


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

WW had their fried bologna sammiches on special tonight. If you ordered 2, you got free mayo.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't send spam e-mails do you?



I only send out yam or plantain emails. Our culture doesn't like spam.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Billy's cousin, who always has that unlit cigar in his mouth, was bragging about his golf game.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> They's still some good likker boys ova in Harris county, they real close lip though............



Loose lips sink ships


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Have y'all heard about the new water heater gubment intrusion?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> They's still some good likker boys ova in Harris county, they real close lip though............


I got an audio dictatin app I use sometimes when I can't type no mo. That's when the Geetchie comes out. But it ain't got all the fancy symbols them translaters got. Sometimes my friend Daniel get on here when I take sleep and I wake up bard.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Why come a messican eatin place has betta cheekun wangs dan da cheekun wang joint??????


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Naw mt?? Shure aint


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 15, 2015)

Werd


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Wisht it was Tuesday.  But not fer da tacos


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Why come a messican eatin place has betta cheekun wangs dan da cheekun wang joint??????



Bet they aint no free ranging chickens in Mexico


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

TP wif da lucky post


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bet they aint no free ranging chickens in Mexico



Naw. But dees cheekuns had ta a Ben bout 20 lbs each


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 15, 2015)

Yello


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

What'd ya'll say? The sweeps building nestes in my chimbly. I gonna light a fire. With lightwood.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

What?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Having a drink after a long day


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What?



Chimbly = chimney
Sweeps = noise ( from chimney sweeps)
Lightwood = refined
Lighterd= backwoods


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

You don't say scrapy. I thought a sweep was the guy wid the big hat that cleaned your chimbley


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 15, 2015)

Bigs a good picture taker er er


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

I bet that taste good.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Mmmmmm   Mmmmmmm


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Herro


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice bigs!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mig burnt up my Twista mat.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

I ran oft a gobbla this evening.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 15, 2015)

///


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Where's JackKnifeDawg tonite?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

And SideWinder1?


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Nut.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey nut  mtech boss Kenny  

I don't punctuate when I'm drankin


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

I am here K. Sorry I am late but parking was tough at the WW tonight. I was trying to back into one little space and hit a Corvette on one side and a Mercedes on the other. The owners were upset, but I told them I had a friend that done bodywork. They ask me if I had insurance, I said yes but it was through a friend.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Having a drink after a long day





Man. That's a sad refrain

sad refrain flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Don't be sad scraps  can't all be winners b


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Flash.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Rain here all the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Just me and Pnut and we both getting tired.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Big is a lover not a puncherator.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hay bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Gonna take Virgil for a ride tomorrow, he seems to be doing pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Odell will be glad to see him. They big buddies.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Scrapy left before his shift was over, may have to fine him.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

About bed time


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna take Virgil for a ride tomorrow, he seems to be doing pretty good.



Good deal bo$$! I bet Mr . Virgil nows where the turkeys hang out too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nite mt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Krun can't sleep.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Won't be long for me either.


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to hear Virgil is doing better Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 15, 2015)

Note folks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Good deal bo$$! I bet Mr . Virgil nows where the turkeys hang out too.



He knows erebody in this country and has access to a heap of hunting land.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Note Matt.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm hera hubby in his cups


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

KRun is up late tonight.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

yes I paced myself tonight


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

but I'm hungry


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Pnut you gots to come see us sometime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

KRun got the munchies.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

don't know why but my knees are sing a song tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

I been snacking on a fresh batch of Chula parched peanuts all night.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

any improvement's in your nephew?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2015)

atemohowas


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> don't know why but my knees are sing a song tonight



I got restless legs syndrome and it drives me batty.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm coming bo$$! I want to see your cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

I used to think people just made that up until I caught it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

I will show you the cows that I cant see Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Allrite I gatta go to bed. Seed y'all in da AM!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I sorry I'm eating chocolate


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> any improvement's in your nephew?



The doctors started telling my niece about the long term affects today and they were kinda depressed.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Later Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas



Tell Chalkmine I said woof. He will know what you mean.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Getting bout bedtime for me too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt still awake.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 15, 2015)

I tired nite all


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Wide awake


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Night KRun


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Nite pnut


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Bigs still up too.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm done about to pay my tab


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

See all you useless ones tomorrow. I need to ask Bigs a question, but it will have to wait until the morrow. Night to you Buckfiddy, wherever you are roaming tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2015)

With my powers I was able to expand Bigs pic and get his complete debit car number. Drinks on me at the WW Saturday night.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Drinks on me


----------



## bigelow (Apr 15, 2015)

Nite boss


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got restless legs syndrome and it drives me batty.


 I just get out and trespass.Trespassin flop.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> With my powers I was able to expand Bigs pic and get his complete debit car number. Drinks on me at the WW Saturday night.



Shameful,

Just plain shameful. Even for Billy.

I'm a Gridley on coastal fishin . Holier than you and all that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2015)

Scrapy been harassing those big bull reds while they're trying to have baby reds . .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He knows erebody in this country and has access to a heap of hunting land.


 Well, that's what you get for behaving most of your life. And it don't even cost money and have to get all excited about somebody watching butterflys flit across it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Scrapy been harassing those big bull reds while they're trying to have baby reds . .


 Gridly slips in and listens to their bedroom talk.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

IDK, where yall at?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Time to rise and shine


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Scrappy finally passed out.Be careful scrappy with that red thread,multiple infractions going on.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Fuzzworth's here


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

That Finkelstein kid is here


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Tell cube girl we said good morning


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2015)

Woo.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

TP's here


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Those guys over in the PF wake up arguing


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

I bet they argue in there sleep


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm herea


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

guthries hera


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm up!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

Was readin gridleys post. He won't last long


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mornin'......where's gridley posting?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 16, 2015)

merning billys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 16, 2015)

its friday eve


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Morning, what i miss since 5 yesterday??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

flp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 16, 2015)

wish I was fishing instead of at work.  Didnt say i was working, just present


----------



## oops1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yo yo yo... Sidewinder reporting fur doodie


----------



## oops1 (Apr 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mornin'......where's gridley posting?



Saltwater or Georgia coastal


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

All caught up now.  Gotta go figger out what you guys is typin' about........


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Saltwater or Georgia coastal



thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Honkey is up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

He must be reading back, aint nobody got time for that


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Didn't know ODR fished saltwater too


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He must be reading back, aint nobody got time for that



Yea, I did a lil light reading. Just skimmed thru some of the topics. 

Morning useless ones!!  Today is my Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

Tacos


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 16, 2015)

Nachos?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Today is my thursday


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Didn't know ODR fished saltwater too



Got a familiar ring to it Huh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

yippy


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Got a familiar ring to it Huh



Yup


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Morning I stayed up to late.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mornin Karen


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Moanin' driveby.
Headed to the Big House.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2015)

#sickoftherain


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2015)

#rhgoingtocountylockup


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2015)

#gotlongsleevesandajacketontoday


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> #sickoftherain



What did ya wash this time?


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)

Is today Tuesday?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)

Dang


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

It's hump day


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Not hump day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Its Ky's Birthday!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2015)

Again, so soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!!!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey K where ya been


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 16, 2015)

mernin?????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

yes?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)

http://finance.zacks.com/much-money-average-american-family-savings-7304.html


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by that?



who are you talking to?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2015)

Pizza box.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2015)

Just been bzzy krun


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2015)

Beezzzyy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> http://finance.zacks.com/much-money-average-american-family-savings-7304.html



crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

let me hold a dollar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 16, 2015)

i could save moneys if i didnt have bills


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> http://finance.zacks.com/much-money-average-american-family-savings-7304.html



yesterday's news link was a lot more HAWT than this one


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yesterday's news link was a lot more hawt than this one



:d:d


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yesterday's news link was a lot more HAWT than this one



True, true that


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

but then again , thats why i'm broke


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

broker than a joke


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

broke flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wait, what, i wasnt even trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Where's NItram


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

jokes are broke???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

did not know that


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Learn something new everyday Homo3


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)

Another way for the liberals to infringe on our rights. ^^^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's NItram



I'm here.


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2015)

fingerprint sensor...LoL...I like the marine's response

"we all wear gloves"


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> fingerprint sensor...LoL...I like the marine's response
> 
> "we all wear gloves"



The marine and the gun store clerk both said it was a bad idea. Lol 


If you don't want your kids to shoot thierselves, teach them gun safety. When they ask to shoot, let them shoot. The kids that shoot thierselves are the ones that sneak their parents guns while they aren't being watched because they are curious.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2015)

mattech said:


>



Hahaha...thats awesome.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2015)

true dat mattech


----------



## mattech (Apr 16, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hahaha...thats awesome.



He was getting down weren't he. Lol I liked the robot in the middle.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> If you don't want your kids to shoot thierselves, teach them gun safety. When they ask to shoot, let them shoot. The kids that shoot thierselves are the ones that sneak their parents guns while they aren't being watched because they are curious.



Yep.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

Im below average.. folder has been updated


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

I can see everyone's point and agree
some with all, but I think the kids heart
is in the right place.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2015)

Iz it locked down yet .


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

This one's about done.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

where did everybody go?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

I thought It was just getting good!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

Im here. Well, I'm here and there


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 16, 2015)

crap


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Crap flop.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm way late


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

The local Napa Has free food today!!!  It's the only assistance that I ever get..


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like most of ya are back now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

Mexican day at the box flopping place


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2015)

sup CEO of billy manufacturing inc


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe I will run into Billy, Getting parts for his new truck!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> The local Napa Has free food today!!!  It's the only assistance that I ever get..



Free hotdogs !


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

I good Nitram, you?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> sup CEO of billy manufacturing inc



I wish I worked at BMI... I hear the benefets are awesome!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

I brought the gawkomoly


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Free hotdogs !



I rode by earlier, I bet there was 20 napa guys standing around the grill. Must be expecting a crowd. They obviously forgot what town they was in...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I brought the gawkomoly



EWWW. I hate that stuff..Gives the Billyguts!!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hotdog sounds goot. I'm having
my breakfast smoothie.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I wish I worked at BMI... I hear the benefets are awesome!!



You just never know I might step up to the plate.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hotdog sounds goot. I'm having
> my breakfast smoothie.



What is that? Real thick coffee... Hahaha..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 16, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Almond milk, protein powder
blueberries and ice.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nitram you ready?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mark don't be late


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Who's gonna get it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Almost time.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

I hate the delay


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nitram done let me steal one.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Sup Nitram!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

Stupid computer


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Now Mark, It's not the Computer fault. I hate mine to though!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

Billy going to napa for a free hot dog


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2015)

I"m starving


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

Im stuffing myslelf


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 16, 2015)

Too bad I don't live in South GA's finest city or I know where I would be eating lunch today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

Good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

Good food


----------



## oops1 (Apr 16, 2015)

That pic made me hongry


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good food



Migs is at home bein Billy!! Eatin Store bought Mehhicano grub!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Migs needs to clean his keyboard it looks Dusty!!! I can't figure out how his keyboard would be dusty though with all the floppin goin on!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Migs is at home bein Billy!! Eatin Store bought Mehhicano grub!



Im in the concrete radioactive shielding box


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Too bad I don't live in South GA's finest city or I know where I would be eating lunch today



It really is a shame. I feel for the folks that don't get to live here.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

That's a good lunch right thar


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Burn it down


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Im in the concrete radioactive shielding box



So you live in a Block house. I hear they insulate well.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Im live from the home office today.....much more better than working in the cube


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Burn it down



JB is still a Pyro!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im live from the home office today.....much more better than working in the cube



I hope I get the promotion I want then I will have a home/mobile office.. That'll be nice.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm ready for some Napa food. I wonder if Michael Waltrip will be there with that talkin can!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Bored flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Lock er down


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Ya'll are eatin and I stolt that flop!!! Migs had wacamole on his fingers..


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Lunch time......gotsta see whuts in the fridge


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Well done, OH.  That was a flop for the ages.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

1,000 years from now, men will still be talking about that flop......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

Prolly So.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

My pappy always said I was special, And that I would change the world. Then he slapped me and said wake-up!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just glad I wuz here to see it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Just glad I wuz here to see it.



Me too!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 16, 2015)

My pappy tolt me "Stop meddlin' with thangs!"  Timeless advice, I've not forgotten.


----------

